# DBSTalk moving to a new server!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to give a heads up that right now in our gold forum, we are discussing the possibilities of moving DBSTalk to a new and faster server. There are a lot of options to consider but we are getting close to a final solution. The new server will give us the power we need to expand and also allow us to add new and better features to DBSTalk. You should also see a noticeable speed increase.

We will keep you posted about how this develops and thanks in advance for your support during this move.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

YES - you REALLY need to do that!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'll chip in some more to help with the costs.


----------



## sig (Apr 24, 2005)

You have done a great job with Forum! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, the new server has been ordered and should be ready sometime today. I will start moving things over this week so there may be a few hours of down time when I move the main DBSTalk site. I will try to give as much warning as possible before we go down. Hopefully it shouldn't take too long. The move will probably take place in the evening hours. I can't wait until the weekend because the old server will be taken off line May 1st.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

extra $$ sent to help with the cost.. enjoy

later


----------



## Fastman (Jul 26, 2004)

As a I am a webhosting provider, I wish you the best of luck in the move.
If I can help with any technical issues or advice, please feel free to contact me.
BTW can you say what host the site is going to; or should I just wait and see where it ends up?
Fastman


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

coming from an IT manager perspective, it is probably best not to say. The information may or may not be easy to figure out, but I think it is best not to advertise.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Im guessing servermatrix. 

Good luck on the move, a tip for you that I learned the hard way for a smoother move. Make sure the TMP directory on your current server has enough room to do a cpanel/whm move. One time it took me 11 hours to figure out that this is why my cpanel move was failing.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

What is the Current server that DBSTalk runs on? (ie: specifications) And what will happen to it once the move is completed? <goes to fridge to get a ice cold pepsi for celebration purposes>


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

music_beans said:


> What is the Current server that DBSTalk runs on? (ie: specifications) And what will happen to it once the move is completed? <goes to fridge to get a ice cold pepsi for celebration purposes>


We are moving from a 2.3 GHZ Celeron to a 3.2 GHZ Pentium 4. Taking into consideration the costs involved and server loads, the Pentium 4 is a good choice. If we moved farther up to Xeon processors, it would have been too much money and probably overkill.

Our current ISP told me that the 2.3 Celeron will probably come out of the rack since they don't support it any more. Hey, that little thing chugged along just fine for the past couple of years.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

By the way, we are looking at moving on Wednesday evening. Probably around 8PM CDT. Preparations are going right now. Hopefully we should only be down for less than an hour. Much of the work will be done before the outage.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Neil Derryberry said:


> coming from an IT manager perspective, it is probably best not to say. The information may or may not be easy to figure out, but I think it is best not to advertise.


Once it has moved, it's very easy to figure out.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Hmm. I would like that 2.3GHZ Intel Celeron anyday!


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

The current host seems to be, or is owned by, Data393 Holdings, LLC., if I did my homework right.

I'll know the new host when DBSTalk is moved over.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

So how's the move going? I see that some forums are locked.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris, can we assume all went well?? :grin:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, unfortunately it didn't go well. Ran into some problems. Will have to try again once I get the bugs ironed out.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Chris, but after it came back tonight it seemed slower, so in a way I'm happy it hasn't moved yet. Starting May 2nd I'll have dsl, first time in my life I'll have anything but dial up, so that will be nice.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The move is complete! I still have some things to iron out but most of the functionality should be available. The home page will have to remain down until our new location propagates through the DNS servers.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Propogates? Dude, don't talk dirty to me!


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

woohooo,, way to go Chris (and anyone who helped you) . A new home !!! I want a room with a window.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Dang! This thing hums. Great job Chris. We really appreciate it. - Art


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Does seem to have more zip in it today. :righton:


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

A lot faster, thanks for the upgrade.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

This thing is smokin compared to the old server!

It could take 24 to 48 hours for all zone files to get updated.

Way to go Chris!



Chris Blount said:


> The move is complete! I still have some things to iron out but most of the functionality should be available. The home page will have to remain down until our new location propagates through the DNS servers.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks guys! Neil Derryberry is helping me with some of the DNS issues so a special thanks to him as well.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Wow what a difference.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Chris -- I tried a logon about an hour ago and got a "site not found" message. 
Tried again about 15 minutes ago and got the old home page with directions to the new server. I deleted the old bookmark and now have the new server on my Firefox taskbar. Cool beans!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Cholly said:


> Chris -- I tried a logon about an hour ago and got a "site not found" message.
> Tried again about 15 minutes ago and got the old home page with directions to the new server. I deleted the old bookmark and now have the new server on my Firefox taskbar. Cool beans!


Yeah, sorry about that. Things are a little screwy right now. After we get the DNS issues resolved, I suggest reverting back to the old bookmarks. Might be a couple of days.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wondered what happened to the home page and it redirected from dbstalk.com to http://67.19.74.172 so I figured the homepage was being redone.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I woke up this morning to find out that things are really screwed up. Right now, the DBSTalk.Com name doesn't exist on the internet. For some reason, the DNS transfer did not take place. When someone tries to hit any link with "DBSTalk.Com", they get a blank page. 

I hope to resolve the issue today. Oh well, at least the server is working.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I thought that was odd. I got in to the main forum page and forums using the link above & have changed the link on my tool bar.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I feel your pain, I've moved a couple of domain names myself some were smooth as silk and others were pure nightmares. I hope the new host has their act together! Are they assisting you? Sometimes it just takes time for the files to propegate but untill then......



Chris Blount said:


> Well, I woke up this morning to find out that things are really screwed up. Right now, the DBSTalk.Com name doesn't exist on the internet. For some reason, the DNS transfer did not take place. When someone tries to hit any link with "DBSTalk.Com", they get a blank page.
> 
> I hope to resolve the issue today. Oh well, at least the server is working.


----------

